# Possible Danger from Insulation



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

I am sad to announce that I lost my six month old Serama 'roo Caesar last week. He was living indoors at the time (since the last nasty cold snap) and he and one of his sisters were acting odd one night, lying on their sides. I poked them, they got up and looked at me like, "What'd you do that for?" so I didn't think much of it until I woke up the next morning to find him dead.  His sister is fine... she's bright eyed and acting normal now, even laid an egg. The two other Seramas showed no symptoms of anything. I am left wondering with only one real theory coming to mind..... I am in the process of finishing the basement they're in and just a week previous (when they were still outside) I sprayed some Foam It Green insulation. I think it "off-gassed" and killed my bird. I was really quite upset by this (he was going to get paired up with an unrelated mate that day!) Just figured I'd warn others. Here's a photo of my poor roo playing with the cat in front of the new insulation (and no I didn't have him running loose, he was in a cage except for this photo shoot s I know he didn't get into anything bad to eat.)


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

He was handsome. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

sorry to hear that, he looked a fantastic bird.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Sorry you lost your friend.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm so sorry this happened to you!! Very sad...


----------

